# ND PeeWee Hockey



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well It has been an exciting weekend for me so far.
I have one boy on the A team and one on the B team and both are in the Championship game on Sunday.

Hopefully GF can come away with the sweep of the PeeWee's.

The older one is playing the Fargo Flyers and the younger one is Playing Bottineau.

Wish them luck.


----------

